# Range Rover Supercharged - 2006 (Interior )



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi there

A interior to detail with a bit of leather repair and some extra stuff from a Range Rover Supercharged of 2006.










Some usage marks and with only 75000 kms , the leather was in very good condition besides the scuffs and with some time it will be perfect.


































5050 of the exterior leather cleaning and one pic of the trunk cover


















Spare tire cleaned , polished and sealed










And after 2 days work with almost a morning for a wash and Zaino Z8 for giving some protection and look.



























































Some minor touches to look a bit more presentable.


















The lettering was a major PITA to be fully right but i think it went well.


















THe Range with a nice look besides the polish done by the bodyshop , but now it came clean


















Regards

Rui


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work Rui !


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Nice work Rui !


Thanks Jesse


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Rui


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Big car...Big job....great results:thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

An amaizing job done by the "Master" Rui!!!!

Fantastic Z man!!!!!! :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice work Rui :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> Nice work Rui :thumb:


Thanks Mário


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

What a difference in the seat colour! The final finish is fantastic :thumb:
Simon


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..


----------



## Hugi (May 11, 2011)

Hi Rui

Nice job!
What products did you use to cure the scratches and scuffs? 
have the same car,same mileage but black leather.


Phil


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Amazing work :thumb:

would love to be able to do the leather repair. 

top work


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Work Rui


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------

